# steroids and pregnancy.



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2014)

So, my wife and I are trying for a baby and i'm getting ready to go back on a cycle.  I've heard stories about people not being able to knock there wife/GF/Side piece up while on gear.  I've also heard of people getting knocked up while on gear so what sould be my best way of going about it to make sure i'm not hindering this from happening?

my cycle will be Test P/Ten A.   I've never ran HCG while ON cycle, only as part of PCT and i know that is when you're "shooting strong"   I was debating running it during my cycle.  

Any thoughts??


----------



## italian1 (May 14, 2014)

I knocked up my wife on Test E and Anadrol. So it's possible. As far as HCG goes I can't comment if that gonna help or not.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

Steroids don't make it impossible to conceive they only make it harder bc you're shitting down your sperm production to a large degree. If you want to better your chances look into HCG or HMG if you can find it and possibly clomid. They'll all help keep your assertion cells producing some sperm and help FSH levels to some degree.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2014)

hcg will help man.....Doc is pretty much spot on with his response tho


----------



## ezy424 (May 14, 2014)

Just go for a sperm count and if is high or good because I know one off my boys that got his wife pregnot will on a cycle


----------



## Determined (May 14, 2014)

My son was made when I was on test tren and drol so it's definitely possible


----------



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Steroids don't make it impossible to conceive they only make it harder bc you're shitting down your sperm production to a large degree. If you want to better your chances look into HCG or HMG if you can find it and possibly clomid. They'll all help keep your assertion cells producing some sperm and help FSH levels to some degree.



not sure what HMG is, but HCG and clomid are no problems getting. how should I run them while on cycle?


----------



## jennerrator (May 14, 2014)

Determined said:


> My son was made when I was on test tren and drol so it's definitely possible



off topic but did your wife just join TID?


----------



## grind4it (May 14, 2014)

For whatever its worth; I've been blasting and cruising for a few years now. I knocked up my girl friend while on a 1.5 gram of test and  a gram of NPP blast.....I'm also over 40


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 14, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> not sure what HMG is, but HCG and clomid are no problems getting. how should I run them while on cycle?



HMG is human menopausal gonadotropin. Very similar to HCG in that it mimics LH but unlike HCG it also highly mimics FSH as well meaning it'll keep your Sertoli cells sensitized to FSH for soermatogenesis. It's much harder to find from what I've heard and I've yet to find a reliable source that carries it. You may find it but I haven't had much luck personally. 

HCG I always recommend 250iu 2x weekly on cycle for the duration. If you pct then stop it a few days before beginning. If you blast and cruise or are on TRT I recommend run in it year round with maybe a short break at some point (although not totally necessary). Dr. Crisler lately has been having some success in patients with using HCG at 100iu daily and it's a new protocol I'm seeing pop up. Currently I'm doing 250iu twice weekly but after doing bloods this coming Saturday will experiment on myself with the lower daily injections to see if I notice any differences. 

Clomid may be overkill f using HMG or HCG but since it's a pretty safe drug it wouldn't hurt to try running it at the same time. 25-50mg EOD while on cycle should help provide FSH stimulation and is what is commonly used for fertility purposes while off cycle. 

Hope this helps DS6 and wish you and the lady the best in conceiving brother.


----------



## DF (May 14, 2014)

I thought that I saw one of the online pharmas carrying HMG.  I can't recall which one at this time though.... I'll take a look.


Found it ADC carries the HMG.


http://www.alldaychemist.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Human+Menopausal+Gonadotropin


----------



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2014)

Jenner said:


> off topic but did your wife just join TID?



Nope.  She's a cop so pretty sure that wouldn't go over well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2014)

Take my advice for whatever it's worth but when we tried for our second baby I came off everything for a year before even trying. I wanted a clear head going thru it and knowing I had nothing messing wwith my sperm.


----------



## Get Some (May 14, 2014)

I would wait for sure to start the cycle until you know she is pregnant. HCG will help make it possible, but hcg and hmg is what they use for naturally occurring low sperm counts. So, the chance of you having twins or more greatly increases (fraternal of course). My wife and I will be trying this fall... I am ending my current run of test only in August so I am completely done with PCT by the time we start trying. That's just me.

BTW, for awhile, certain countries in the EU used exogenous testosterone administration as a male contraceptive.... the more you know the more you care


----------



## Determined (May 14, 2014)

Jenner said:


> off topic but did your wife just join TID?



Yup she did. We both compete so she's looking to learn


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 14, 2014)

...just go with it. Doubt anything can hinder your chances unless theres pre existing probelms....from her end or yours. First child ds6?

Mine will be here in two weeks first born and is a daughter...built on tren test drol and dbol 9months ago.
Ive heard of natty attempts ending in failure and having to go to fertility clinics.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2014)

I'm sorry but i dont understand how some of u can suggest to be on all that shit while trying to make a human being. I don't know if there is any scientific data out there proving that aas can alter your sperm or whatever but why risk it? God forbid something is wrong with the baby and you'll be wondering if you running a cycle while trying to conceive is the reason for it.

This is your child. Take some damn time off and get a sperm analysis done in a few months and see how things are before trying. Steroids will always be there waiting for you man. Just my thoughts.


----------



## italian1 (May 14, 2014)

I agree with Ex 100%. I got my wife pregnant by accident. And I worried the entire 9 months that something was gonna be wrong. It sucked. I respect ex for going clean for a while the trying to get pregnant. That's the way to go for sure


----------



## Big Worm (May 14, 2014)

I dropped everything after being on for over a year at a minimum of 500 a week. Ran cashouts pct and wife got prego. I didn't do any sperm count stuff before or after. The goal was met and I'm back to juicin harder than a vitamix.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2014)

I never had the sperm analysis either but it can't hurt to get one done. I still worried something would be wrong with the baby after 3 years of using aas. Luckily she came out perfect. And if there was something wrong i know my wife would blame it on the gear cus that's how she is. Her uncle lost a baby years ago and the doctors said it was because of his aas use. Which is bullshit but that has been stuck in her head for 25 years now. 

Point is we all like to think steroids are harmless but we know they're not.


----------



## jennerrator (May 14, 2014)

well I found this little tidbit......I would most likely say it's more true than not, but I am not a Dr.....................................

*Steroids do not cause birth defects, but when used at rediculously high dosages or for over very long periods of time - they can make you sterile ... this is due primarily to the shutdown of the hypothalamus and the inability of the body to produce sufficient amounts of FSH, follicle stimulating hormone ... FSH enables the testicles to create sperm cells


if your smart, use the proper pct and dont abuse anabolics, you probably will never have these problems - though trying to conceive on cycle will obviously be a lot more difficult*


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

I researched this concern for 10 months straight

My conclusion was it's hard to get a woman pregnant while on AAS and if she does in fact get pregnant chances are high it will be a girl. .

9 months and 1 week ago I was taking 750mg of test and 300mg of tren a week... guess what happened last week?


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

There is no evidence that male hormones CAUSE birth defects. There has been a study that stated fertility drug assisted pregnancies had a 8% chance of defects as opposed to 6% with naturally conceived pregnancies. This shows ZERO causation. If there is even any correlation, it is that people with naturally low sperm have a higher chance of having children with birth defects i.e. naturally low sperm = shitty DNA


The causes of birth defects are:

Genetic problems caused when one or more genes doesn't work properly or part of a gene is missing

Problems with chromosomes, such as having an extra chromosome or missing part of a chromosome

Environmental factors that a woman is exposed to during pregnancy i.e. radiation, alcohol & drugs, etc 


On the other hand, I know I'm coming off everything just as a personal challenge to know even without drugs I'm still man enough to make a child... but that's a stupid Italian thing


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 15, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I researched this concern for 10 months straight
> 
> My conclusion was it's hard to get a woman pregnant while on AAS and if she does in fact get pregnant chances are high it will be a girl. .
> 
> 9 months and 1 week ago I was taking 750mg of test and 300mg of tren a week... guess what happened last week?



...I nvr got the update.
Was it a girl?
Ive asked myself that a million times. But I think there was others that had boys here on the board.

Plus pob told me that gender has nothing to do with aas


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

# matrix

Yes...pob is right

And it is a boy


----------



## RJ (May 15, 2014)

yeah gear isn't gonna cause any birth defects, but i think mentally it can **** with the woman, and their bodies are sensitive to all kinds of shit when it comes to ovulation. Stress is a big factor. I know my wife was worried about all the gear i had done before we had our first kid. I was just on HRT at that point, but she was still a nervous wreck. 

I will say a spermanalysis is a great idea as it eliminates the worry on your end right off the bat. My LH and FSH were bottomed out, as usual on HRT and my sperm count was 42 million, which is about double normal according to my doc. Still took us 4 months to conceive my son. My daughter, 2 years later, we conceived about 12 days after my wife came off the pill. 

The body is a weird thing man. Life will find a way. Good luck


----------



## DarksideSix (May 15, 2014)

Determined said:


> Yup she did. We both compete so she's looking to learn



Da **** are you talking about?  No. my wife doesn't get on any internet forums.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice fellas.  Little info about me,

No, this isn't my first child, I have a son from my first marriage but it will be my wifes first.  We just got married in March and I basically stopped pulling out after that.  We're trying but not hard core trying.  if it happens it happens, we're just letting it progress naturally.   My first wife got pregnant 2 weeks after dropping the pill.  My current wife has never been on birth control, we just always pulled n prayed.  I know a few fellas who got their girl preganant while "ON" and never had any health issues with the child.


----------



## Big Worm (May 15, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> Da **** are you talking about?  No. my wife doesn't get on any internet forums.



re read the thread genius.......jenner asked him not you lol.....:beaten:


----------



## DarksideSix (May 15, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> re read the thread genius.......jenner asked him not you lol.....:beaten:



lol.....I thought she was asking me.  my bad!


----------



## mistah187 (May 15, 2014)

There is no evidence either way because dr are not allowed to do research with the stuff. Saying it does or doesn't cause birth defects is not smart. When u r creating a life why risk it? I know a girl who smoked her whole pregnancy and her kid came out fine. Now should anyone just smoke all the time while pregnant? There are a million things that can go wrong with a child, that's why healthy children are miracles . Why add one more thing to the equation? Before having a baby all I wanted was a boy. Going through the process and learning how much shit can happen I changed my thought pattern to jus let me have a healthy kid.


----------



## Ironcrusher (May 15, 2014)

This is good news to me Im having to get off bc she wants to start trying the first of next year. Good news It is possible. Thanks guys


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 15, 2014)

Very very well said mistah.


----------



## jennerrator (May 15, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> Nope.  She's a cop so pretty sure that wouldn't go over well.



I see this was cleared up later lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2014)

I have 2 sons, Oops and Uh-Oh. Oops was conceived while on the tail end of a cycle. I had been off gear for 3 years when Uh-Oh was made. Only difference is that Oops is like the jolly green giant. He's head and shoulders above the other first graders, and is over 90 lbs. Kids a beast. I think there is something to jewced sperm creating young Ivan Drago's. Uh-Oh is a little shit, but crazy. Don't think the jewce had any effect on either of them.


----------



## italian1 (May 15, 2014)

Lmao DYS. My 2 yr old daughter that was conceived on cycle is tough as shit too. And she has a bad ass little temper. I always wonder if she still has a little Adrol in her. Lol


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Man I need to get on TES soon. Im 43 and not on gear n wife n I been pounding alot lately. Shes latin which tells u alot lol.
Good luck bro if u need me to assist I can do that if u want ur newborn to look like Jimmy Fallon.


----------

